# SquirelMail



## killozap (29. Nov. 2008)

Bei mir läuft SquirelMail wirklich gut, wenn man sich mal angemeldet hat...

Aber da hapert es etwas. Ich bin der einzige der Webmail auf meinem Server im Moment nutzt, ich habe ein langes, kompliziertes Passwort, mit dem ich mich auch per SSH auf den Server anmelden kann.

Tippe ich dieses Passwort in Squirel ein, so kommt häufig die Meldung, dass das Passwort falsch sei, der zweite oder dritte Verusch klappt meist. Bei SSH-Login tippe ich das Passwort immer (!) richtig. Also ist davon auszugehen dass Squirel den Login aus anderen Gründen nicht hinkriegt aber diese Meldung ausgibt.

Was kann das sein?

Danke und Grüße

Killozap


----------



## timersen2004 (30. Nov. 2008)

Falls das Passwort übermäßig lang ist, es u.U. Sonderzeichen enthält liegt es wahrscheinlich daran. Einfach ändern und neu versuchen...


----------



## t-mug (11. Dez. 2008)

Zitat von timersen2004:


> Falls das Passwort übermäßig lang ist, es u.U. Sonderzeichen enthält liegt es wahrscheinlich daran. Einfach ändern und neu versuchen...


Ich denke nicht, dass es daran liegt. Ich habe mit mehreren Konten das gleiche Problem - Passwort teils ein ganz sicher triviales (ohne Sonderzeichen und auch kurz).

Seltsam ist dabei, dass es nach ein, zwei Versuchen dann klappt. Mit Roundcube gibt es dieses Problem nicht. Ich vermute, dass es am Squirrel liegt bzw. am Zusammenspiel Squirrel - ISPConfig.


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2008)

Scahu mal ins mail log, was dort als Fehler angezeigt wird. ISPConfig und squirrelmail arbeiten nicht direkt zusammen, squirrelmail verbindet sich direkt mit dem imap Server.


----------

